# Opinions Please.



## superdave (Jun 24, 2003)

http://www.chenaultgroundfighting.com

I was wondering if some you guys could give me your opinion on this school. I know you can't really get a feel for an instructor without visiting the school, but  
it seems it may be a decent place.

I may go check it out when I ever get some free time.

Thanks.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 24, 2003)

I don't know anything about them. But did you check out the belt testing seminars?
Bob:asian:


----------



## Kyle (Jun 25, 2003)

I don't have any personal experience with them.  But it does raise a big red flag for me when I see, "I have experience in these styles, but no legitimate rank in any of them.  So I decided to call what I know X, and now I am Master Instructor of X."    I do give him points for being fairly honest, by all appearances, about his background.

You should go and check out a class and judge for yourself.  If you have never trained in BJJ or grappling, you really should check out as many schools as you can so you have something to compare to.

    - Kyle


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 25, 2003)

Two red flags, one green flag:

Red Flag one:  as Kyle says, no rank listing from previous training.  Well at least he isn't inflating his rank!  So maybe it's not a bad thing.  

Red Flag two:  I didn't see any listings of the Master Instructor's competition victories.

Green Flag:  Did list some competition wins for his students.  That's important!

Go check it out and see for yourself.


----------



## MJS (Jun 25, 2003)

A few things to look at here.  First, the belt ranking system they have is not the same as BJJ.  In BJJ you have white, blue, purple, brown, and black.  He mentions training for 2 yrs with this person and 3 yrs with that person.  But does he have any ranking??  I could train for 2 yrs with Rickson Gracie and not know anything.  He mentions nothing of his ranking.

Keep in mind that anybody can make themselves sound good.  The best way to determine that is to actually visit the school, watch a class, etc.  Nowadays, there are many people that are just in it to make a $, and not care about the growth of the students.

In my opinion, I would aviod this place.

Mike


----------



## superdave (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks guys! After reading a bit more, I agree that it does seem odd that he hasn't listed his credentials other than saying he has studied with Mr. X, Mr. Y, and Mr. Z. 

I will update everyone if I ever get a chance to pick his brain. 

Thanks again.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 26, 2003)

One flag that popped up


> What is Self Defense? Unfortunately, Self Defense is a phrase that is thrown around a bit loosely in the martial arts community. Most people think it is to be used in a highly realistic situation. This is true. However, there are several types of highly realistic situations. Combative/Military Unarmed tactics is a common misrepresentation. Combative/Military Training such as Military Sambo or Krav Maga is based upon the concept that you are a soldier/operative in a battle/mission with an enemy. You have the training and usually official permission to KILL the enemy. You would have prefered to kill this enemy with your gun or knife but since for some reason that is unavailable to you, crippling or killing the enemy with your bare hands is the best you can do. IMPORTANT: This is NOT Self Defense. Self Defense is designed for a CITIZEN to protect themselves from violent attack. Killing/Crippling an enemy when you are unarmed is Unarmed Military/Combat Tactics. This type of training is valid and good at what it was designed for. However it does not have much practical application for a normal citizen. Another misuse of the phrase Self Defense is that you are going to "defend" yourself (or your pride/honor) by physically dominating your opponent. IMPORTANT: This is NOT Self Defense. This is fighting. There is a big difference between defending yourself and not getting messed with because you are a capable fighter.


Not necessarily true.  Self-defense means that you stop them, no matter what.  If stopping them only requires a slap to the head, then do it.  If stopping them means talking to them, do it.  If stopping means to kill them, do it.  Just do whatever is necessary and don't go a step above it.  That's self-defense.  Military combat training is a deceptive name.  Military combat training doesn't mean it's necessarily for the military, it's just to describe its combatant nature.  Your goal in the military is to complete the mission, whatever it may be, while minimizing mistakes.  The mission, and not killing is the objective.  They are two entirely different things.  And injuring or crippling an opponent is much more effective than killing them.  Unless the enemy were emotionless, and have no regard for themselves OR the mission, then killing them would be better.  But nobody is like that.  Meaning you take one person out, it takes more of his comrades to help him, not to mention it's a bit more humane.  And what he said isn't necessarily law.  Most laws for self-defense don't charge if you defend yourself and whatever damages might occur in many cases.  It does have practical application, and you need to know your laws and how to follow through with the law.  What he said is more Hollywoodish with people suing you for beating them up when they were trying to kill you.  A simple police report in many cases (not all) is what's required to stop them in their tracks.


----------



## twinkletoes (Jun 30, 2003)

Someone on the Underground reviewed the school about 6 months ago.  He placed the instructor somewhere around purple belt in terms of skill level in BJJ, but said that the training environment was kind of weird.  I know their ads for videos are very peculiar.....

Happy Hunting,

~TT


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jul 2, 2003)

Were those guys wearing wet suits?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 2, 2003)

Well I read it till I saw somthing that I didn't like and have decided to reject the system. The whole part about it being a stylists goal to get you on the ground seems a little UNSAFE! I'm no enemy of groundfighting but if you train novices that its your goal to take a guy to the ground... Holy Smoke! reality check please. Oh god there I go again.


----------

